# Boycott food preparing place that boycott their restroom to delivery driver(s)



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The food delivered by the drivers that are forced to use stone-age hygiene standard is not safe to eat. Show no respect to the biz partner is getting bad rap. 

Today, on the eve of DD's ipo pricing event, I stopped by to pick up the 3rd order from a SUSHI YA here in town. I was appalled by the very unprofessional sign stated no rest room use for food delivery people. 

Can you imagine the food quality made or delivered by these kind biz coalition?

Stop order food delivered regardless how your food was treated from place(s) that has/have written policy to deny delivery people to practice higher hygiene standards.

Worse, the store employee was threatening driver with false accusation that driver was threaten to killed him and he was going to call the police. I went home for lunch break and call our PD nonemergency number and reported the false threat and accusation. PD advised me no one called about being threatened about their lives. 

After the break, I went back near the store hope to resolve the previous misunderstanding. the store employee made another lie of accusing driver of stalking him. I just told him he is not that important to me and moved my car over to the Starbuck 5-door down where I made 100 deliveries from other stores w/o any issues. All this arose from the store employee demand to see my phone that I was too embarrassed to show to anyone as it failed to connect to the backend server all the time. I could not get customer's delivery address within 100 ft from Panera Bread and have to drive my car with mounted phone to close to Sushi Ya to get Cellular signal. Now I finally realize that bad phone carrier w/o good coverage in the neighborhood is to blame for my bad rapport with Uber as riders always tell me my car was stuck a few blocks away from their pickup points. Now on DD, I can't get orders, can't get delivery address, can't confirm the delivery resulted in all sort of CONTRACT VIOLATIONS. Why the driver has to bear all these nonsense, allegations and bad ratings. 

Also, I went check online about the food review about the place.

OMG, the first reviewer said she/he got sick from eating food from this outfit, some said it's too salty. Luckily, we always buy the sushi from other place even if it's 5 or 6 miles away.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Is every delivery filled with drama for you?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

On my 100th delivery order, it was from a place near old Woodward to Sthfld apartment complex in dark.. It was not every delivery filled w/ drama, but double, triple and more. 

At first, driver can't find the pick up place. The map in the app stopped working, Car stuck at first corner of Old Woodward S. I got out of car to look around and walked around, no food place in sight. Looked up address again, Clearly, it's not right place. Got the old Tomtom out, it guided to a few street away and stopped on Old Woodward N. So, got lost on old Woodward, no place to go. Look at app again, it asked are you at business yet? So I think I must had passed the place while circling in downtown. Frustrated, I hailed down a lady driver and ask. Nice try! She said she will help me find the place gladly. A few min. later, we found it. (part I of II)


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> On my 100th delivery order, it was from a place near old Woodward to Sthfld apartment complex in dark.. It was not every delivery filled w/ drama, but double, triple and more.
> 
> At first, driver can't find the pick up place. The map in the app stopped working, Car stuck at first corner of Old Woodward S. I got out of car to look around and walked around, no food place in sight. Looked up address again, Clearly, it's not right place. Got the old Tomtom out, it guided to a few street away and stopped on Old Woodward N. So, got lost on old Woodward, no place to go. Look at app again, it asked are you at business yet? So I think I must had passed the place while circling in downtown. Frustrated, I hailed down a lady driver and ask. Nice try! She said she will help me find the place gladly. A few min. later, we found it. (part I of II)


Lol. You're joking: Right?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> On my 100th delivery order, it was from a place near old Woodward to Sthfld apartment complex in dark.. It was not every delivery filled w/ drama, but double, triple and more.
> 
> At first, driver can't find the pick up place. The map in the app stopped working, Car stuck at first corner of Old Woodward S. I got out of car to look around and walked around, no food place in sight. Looked up address again, Clearly, it's not right place. Got the old Tomtom out, it guided to a few street away and stopped on Old Woodward N. So, got lost on old Woodward, no place to go. Look at app again, it asked are you at business yet? So I think I must had passed the place while circling in downtown. Frustrated, I hailed down a lady driver and ask. Nice try! She said she will help me find the place gladly. A few min. later, we found it. (part I of II)


 You are either a troll or seriously need to find a different line of work.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Why do INDEPENDENT contractors think there is some sort of union that's supporting them?

Did the dictionary redefine 'Independent contractor' to mean 'fool'?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Delivery drivers collect on arrival, pick up drivers take a load off you


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I've seen the inside of the bathrooms at two different airport waiting lots.

I wouldn't let drivers use the bathrooms either.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

+1 on the boycott

These places are run by disgusting worms.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

+2 now. &#128587;&#127995;‍♂
I've long boycotted gas stations who deny use of facilities. Being an overnight driver, it is a close tie for 2nd* most prominent difficulty, IMHO. 
1st* place, of course, being another close tie between the offerings (i.e., apps) of "technology companies" and the pax which utilize said "technology companies" (and by default, my/our services). 
*_First & second place are subject to change and/or swapping, in a purely subjective manner on any given day as I see fit._ &#128513;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

This is my favorite quote from an article I posted yesterday evening ~ 

“Ya gotta love, in the middle of a pandemic, DoorDash is going public at a $30 billion valuation while their workers can’t even find a place to use the goddamn bathroom!”

I think it's going to be my new signature here on the forum.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

MHR said:


> This is my favorite quote from an article I posted yesterday evening ~
> 
> "Ya gotta love, in the middle of a pandemic, DoorDash is going public at a $30 billion valuation while their workers can't even find a place to use the goddamn bathroom!"
> 
> I think it's going to be my new signature here on the forum.


That restaurant that will not let delivery drivers use the restroom should be shamed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> The food delivered by the drivers that are forced to use stone-age hygiene standard is not safe to eat. Show no respect to the biz partner is getting bad rap.
> 
> Today, on the eve of DD's ipo pricing event, I stopped by to pick up the 3rd order from a SUSHI YA here in town. I was appalled by the very unprofessional sign stated no rest room use for food delivery people.
> 
> ...


Pee on their building.

Hope it smells


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

:roflmao: Maybe we should start pranking with Liquid ASS:






Think about it...

Would you eat at a restaurant that smelled like ass? :roflmao:


----------

